# Pima Air and Space Museum Feb 2017



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)

Had to go to Phonex to swap my truck out, my wife came with me and since I had to go through Tucson Pima was a must.


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)

add on


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2017)

That's all folks.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks for posting! What an amazing place.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 5, 2017)

Wow, alot has changed in 20 years!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 5, 2017)

Never been but would certainly love to go! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 5, 2017)

Some awesome shots Don. My great regret was I never got the opportunity to go there while I was at a training course in 2012


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 5, 2017)

Fabulous photos!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 5, 2017)

Many thanks for that. 
Amazing variety of aircraft.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2017)

Great pics, and an impressive array of aircraft.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 6, 2017)

Great photos and great museum, although Donivan, would be nice if you could provide simple captions telling us what we are looking at. Granted, most people could tell the F-14s and F-111s etc, but there's some interesting stuff that might require a bit of expansion. For example, what special about the civie A-4 and T-33 in the first post, and that in post 8, the fourth and third from last is a Hawker Siddeley Kestrel, not a Harrier and therefore is quite a rare thing compared to the Harrier.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 7, 2017)

Wonder how the Shackleton ended up there. Seems out of place.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 7, 2017)

Great pictures! Looks like they have a lot of good stuff there


----------



## Graeme (Mar 10, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Wonder how the Shackleton ended up there. Seems out of place.



Found this in a magazine dated February 2008....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2017)

Lovely shots!


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Mar 24, 2017)

Did you go on the guided tram tour? I highly recommend that to anyone looking to visit this museum. Walking around the desert for hours looking at planes without any shade can really suck!


----------

